# Do you have trouble falling asleep?



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I've always had a hard time falling asleep. I have to be exhausted in order to fall asleep quickly, and even then sometimes it doesn't work. I usually play video games while lying in bed. Nothing too stimulating, just simple games that help me relax. It helps me clear my mind and fall asleep more quickly.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I am good at napping, bad at night sleeping.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I am no good at sleeping in, I don't like naps and the sort.
But once i'm asleep it's a very deep sleep in that it's difficult for others to wake me up.
I'm not sure i'd say getting to sleep is difficult but my behaviour to consciously stop doing things and decide to sleep isn't so compelling which undermines my rest.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Sometimes I do...like right now, I can't. I can't explain why, I just don't feel like going to sleep despite the fact I have classes starting at 9:30 tomorrow. Other times my mind is too active or I've fucked my schedule too much to where it's just not my time to fall asleep

I have two things I do when my mind is too active to try and fall asleep:
1. I try to relax my eyes because I realized my eyes were always moving around when I was focusing on my thoughts and just relaxing them calmed my mind a bit
2. I masturbate. Orgasming relaxes me 

INxx btw


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

luizabes said:


> I'm intuitive. I just have to close my eyes. Before I notice, it's tomorrow.


So is I, but night owl, and light sleeper, always have been. Dang Ti.


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't know anymore. I have zopiclone to get me to sleep.
Who needs to naturally fall asleep when you can pop one and a half of those beauties before bed? roud:


----------



## Gibbo (Mar 7, 2014)

INXX - I only ever go to bed if I'm basically falling asleep sitting up. I fall asleep most nights within the first 7 minutes of laying down


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I have never fallen asleep easily, for sooo many reasons.

1) I can never seem to get my head/arms/legs into a position that is comfortable for more than 2 minutes before I get an itch on my foot or my neck starts to feel stiff, or some muscle feels like it's going to be sore if it stays in that position for several more hours, or some limb starts tingling. My back/neck is especially picky about being perfectly supported and I Know if I try to ignore it and do fall asleep I'll just have a horrible headache the next day so I can spend literally hours messing with the pillows and blankets trying to get things configured in a manner that will remain comfortable for a long enough period. 

2) my mind doesn't like to shut off. It's not that I'm worried or brooding over things usually (sometimes but not most of the time), my mind is just busy remembering various things, composing texts or emails to people that I want to contact but keep forgetting to untill I'm in bed or for some other reason can't do it, wondering about this and that like what would it be like to be the size of an ant? or how some word came to mean what it does today, you know random stuff. I also get story ideas so I'll be busy composing sentences in my head or trying to fully immerse myself in my imagined world so that I can get a better feel for the characters or how to describe things in it. (As a kid I recall always reliving the day word for word once i lay in bed, I'm sure it was good for building my memory but it was also tedious so I took to listening to story tapes and then later imagining my own stories just so that I wouldn't have to live the whole day over again. These days i don't naturally go through every moment of the day, but I do think about all kinds of stuff). 

3) I feel like my energy and motivation tends to build up the longer I am awake+the more I feel like I've already accomplished. When I'm on a roll with whatever I'm doing, I just don't start feeling tired, positive feelings give me a significant energy boost, so as long as I'm not bored out of my mind or failing at everything I try, I really don't _Feel_ tired - once I've actually gotten past 'boot up' mode, which can last for half a day sometimes. It's like, once I'm asleep I'm stuck in off mode, and once I'm finally awake I'm stuck in on mode. Once I fall asleep I do usually sleep very deeply, don't wake up easily or often, and don't very often remember my dreams. I do usually wake up feeling a sense of time having passed, but there are rare occasions where I'll feel like I just laid down but it's many hours later - that is quite disconcerting and I hate it whenever that happens. 

4) I don't typically feel the 'normal' symptoms of tiredness at the end of the day. Instead of my eyes drooping, or my brain feeling foggy which I would imagine helps with falling asleep, my cues that I'm tired are feeling like my stomach just doesn't want to digest any more food and eating sounds very unapatizing, or I'm getting too easily depressed by minor things. 

5) even when I Do manage to feel really tired, sometimes once I lay down and am nolonger dealing with things in the environment that were wearing me down, I will quickly regenerate energy. So once I get all comfy in bed my mind suddenly fires up again. Also, although my issues with getting physically comfortable may be slightly lessened when I'm actually feeling tired, sometimes I can still end up battling with the blankets and being uncomfortable for no apparent reason (in which case then I tend to get super emotionally wound up because I am so tired I just want to sleep and because I can't get comfortable I get mad, and that boost my energy again, and.... it's just hopeless). 

6) and then there are those nights when I have a song stuck in my head and it just keeps going round and round and I can't make it shut up unless I drowned it out with some other noise, which will then usually serve to keep my mind stimulated enough that I'm not going to fall asleep.


The best tactics I know of are 
1) engage my mind in Imagining Sleeping, if I can think up some random character and immerse myself in their experience of curling up at the foot of a tree or snuggling into a feather bed near a fire place, or cuddling up with their fuzzy pet bear, etc. then I can be distracted enough from physical discomforts to stop messing with things and my mind will lull itself into a foggy comfortable state and can actually shut off. 

2) just stay up for more than your typical 16 hour day, something more like 20-36 hours so my body is more worn out even if I'm not really feeling the normal symptoms. 

Oh yes, and 3) eating a heavy comfort-food meal will often put me in a lazy, snuggle mood so that can help me to actually fall asleep as well.


Bonus information, my ISTJ mom falls asleep in just a couple of minutes once she lays down, and my ISFP husband seems to fall asleep very quickly almost anywhere as soon as he's nolonger working on something or stimulated by sights/sounds. I don't know how their minds can just switch off like that....


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

*Ne* in general, do not want to miss out by sleeping - it is another "motivation" problem.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Yes!!!!! 

But I don't think there's a HUGE difference between intuitives ans sensors.


----------



## Consolidated Potato (Feb 2, 2015)

As long as I haven't had too much caffeine, I can fall asleep easily. I feel sorry for people who can't though.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

INFJ - very much so, though it's getting better with age. I can drift off while watching things now, that would never have worked when I was a teen or even in my early to mid 20's. If I just lay in bed and try to sleep on my own my mind doesn't stop wandering and thinking about things, makes it hard to relax.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Not falling asleep... so much as staying asleep....Ill wake up @ 2:30 am sometimes and brain is just 'on'....end up having to take something...sucks.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My brain goes into auto shut-off mode, sometimes too early and then I fall asleep before I'm washed and in pajamas. Normally, I go to sleep when I am ready, and I fall asleep very quickly and, after some wacky dreams, it is morning and time for breakfast!!!! (yum!)


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

I find sleeping difficult because whenever I try to fall asleep, I usually end up thinking about all of the other things I could be doing at that moment and often end up getting out of bed and doing something, whether I'm tired or not. Most of the time, this means getting on the internet. Drowsiness does not compliment my compulsiveness.


----------



## Bluehealer (Feb 3, 2015)

It depends on many factors. If I've had a stressful day, I collapse from exhaustion.

I like to watch a humourous program while laying in bed, then I turn over, facing away and generally fall asleep within 10 minutes.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ takes me about half an hour to an hour.

My ISFP husband is out like a light in under 3 minutes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Sometimes I would sleep for an hour before going to work in the morning.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I simply make sure that I'm tired when I go to bed, then I go pretty easily. If that means staying up playing Pokemon, so be it.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I used to have the worst difficulty sleeping when I was younger, but now I can literally roll over and fall asleep in a minute.


----------



## LucasMull (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, sometimes I'm trying so hard to sleep I end up stuck in my train of thoughts.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

37.89% INTJ can not fall asleep easy. It is to be expected. I for example have had periods of 3-4 day of absolutely no sleep. Have to stop to think to much and planning every situation.


----------

